# No.10 launches new biscuit range



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Contused (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## mikeyB (Jan 18, 2022)

What’s their alcohol content?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## C&E Guy (Jan 19, 2022)

They're going to release the old Lesley Gore song "It's My Work Event and I'll Cry If I Want To". And The Associates will bring out "Work Event Fears 2". The Drifters will re-issue "Come On Over To My Place. Hey You, We're Having A Work Event". Marillion will bring out "Garden Work Event" and Pink will re-record "Get This Work Event Started". And The Alex Harvey Band will re-issue "The Boston Tea Work Event".

Almost a Top 10. That's worth a drink.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2022)

Lesley Gore ...... still a cracking tune nearly 60 years later.   Raises the question though - did anybody ever actually find out where her Johnny had gone?


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 20, 2022)

Well, you could have asked her up to 16.2.2015, which is when she died from lung cancer aged 68. If she hadn’t smoked….


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 20, 2022)

C&E Guy said:


> They're going to release the old Lesley Gore song "It's My Work Event and I'll Cry If I Want To". And The Associates will bring out "Work Event Fears 2". The Drifters will re-issue "Come On Over To My Place. Hey You, We're Having A Work Event". Marillion will bring out "Garden Work Event" and Pink will re-record "Get This Work Event Started". And The Alex Harvey Band will re-issue "The Boston Tea Work Event".
> 
> Almost a Top 10. That's worth a drink.


And a re-make of the Blake Edwards/Peter Sellers 1968 classic, "The Work Event" (minus brownface).


----------



## C&E Guy (Jan 21, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> Well, you could have asked her up to 16.2.2015, which is when she died from lung cancer aged 68. If she hadn’t smoked….


OK. Well use the other version by Dave Stewart and Barbara Gaskin.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Contused (Jan 21, 2022)




----------

